# Shot Schedule



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How often do you follow the shot schedule given by your vet? Do you think they over dose ...?


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

Howard Gaines III said:


> How often do you follow the shot schedule given by your vet? Do you think they over dose ...?


I don't follow the Vet's schedule. Even they admit they "overdose" but claim it's statistically acceptable.


----------



## Angela Renee (Dec 1, 2012)

All I have is a 10 year old house dog but she hasn't been vaccinated for core/non-core in my care or dewormed. Shes gotten 2 rabies vaccines since I've had her. I'm sure if I found the right vet I could ask for medical exception due to her seizure history but I havent. I also stopped using HW preventative and flea/tick treatments unless I spot a flea.
She just had a HW test done in January and she is clear after about 7 years of no preventative. I regret telling them she wasnt on anything because of course they were very pushy about trying to get me to buy products. 

I do think yearly "boosters" is overkill and even every 3 years. I'm a big fan of Dr. Schultz' research on immunity duration which suggests minimum duration when challenged in the lab was 7 years. 

I hope in the future when I get a pup from a breeder, they will be supportive of my decision to go with minimal vaccines and little to no chemical pest and parasite preventative.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I tend to follow the core vaccination schedule but don't like giving multiple vaccinations during the same visit. Don't take most of the non-core recommended vaccines they push because of risk/incident level is low or the vaccine isn't considered effective.

And yes, most vaccines are probably given more often than necessary.


----------



## Greg Jensen (Mar 12, 2014)

I travel a lot with my dogs, so I always follow, and have records on hand to satisfy the requirements to pass between US/Canada. That said, all they ever care to see is records of rabies vac's. 
I tend to have to worm somewhat frequently where I live ; my dogs get quite a bit of freedom, and tend to always come up with dead things.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

My vet has the typical schedule that the general masses like to follow, but she doesn't bat an eye at those who want to follow a different schedule. She herself prefers less vaccinations. The only thing she "pushes" is rabies every 3yrs, and core vaccines for puppies or rescues with no vaccination history.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I maintain rabies

Did the puppy core vaccines

Did a bordatella for puppy class

On the fence about lepto but found someone who gives the recombitek 4 by Merial so may consider.....(no adjuvant, documented efficacy unlike the Pfizer). 

Now doing parvo and distemper titers to have on file.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

What happens if a dog gets too many shots? What is the theory that it shortens life? I've heard it is really hard on their immune system over time especially with older dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Other then the "required by law" rabies shot I haven't gotten the dog's shots shots past the puppy series in the past 15 0r more yrs. 
I've seen two dog with vaccsinosis (sp). One died and the other (my niece's Australian Shepherd) has been on meds for a number of yrs and has never been right.


----------



## Angela Renee (Dec 1, 2012)

This article goes over vaccine duration and possible side effcts of vaccines.
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/what-every-vet-should-know-about-vaccines/


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Angela Renee said:


> This article goes over vaccine duration and possible side effcts of vaccines.
> http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/what-every-vet-should-know-about-vaccines/


 Thank you.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

I have done only core DHPP puppy shots with one more a year later & rabies as required by law. Have seen life-threatening rxns to lepto and am not convinced lyme vax is necessary. Will follow the same protocol with my new pup when he arrives.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The lepto is the one I am on the fence on and even with newer vaccines, a team dog just had a reaction to the Merial (the only on without adjuvant and the only one which actually has legitimate data to support it's efficacy( for the servovars it contains) ) and this was a 50lb dog, not the little tykes who normally have the reaction. I have not given it. 

I figure Lepto is mainly self immunizing in a healthy dog due to repeated exposure but do worry somewhat due to the swampy terrain we find ourselves in and the fact that both of us often come out of the woods bleeding. Right now my rationale is that lepto prefer alkaline waters and ours are most decidedly acidic. 

I will say this. If Beau does not come CHARGING out of his crate in the morning and spinning in circles to go outside and play ball, we would go to the vet. I am not used to seeing dogs at all sick or refusing food or anything like that and it has always been major when I have seen it. I also do have 2 large bottles of brid biotic (doxycycline) safely stashed away. 

If you do NOT give it, what kind of preventive/post exposure measures do you take?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Puppy shots only and a lepto/weil shot every 5 years because of swimming but nothing more.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

How did you come up with every 5 years on lepto? Only recently have studies pushed it out to 12 months in some cases and Ron Schulz of the Rabies Challenge studies says annually with exposure risk.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm in the netherlands. Its not as large a problem here as it is in the states I guess. No wetlands or swamps and not a lot of problems wih rats or other wildlife. In my view lepto isnt as much of a problem here.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

After the first year I don't vaccinate anymore


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so on the fence...lepto and lyme's are two that they push. 
Is it bad or risky to not give many shots after the first year with the puppy? So many shots and how safe are some when done back to back?

Now I'm facing pano with my male GSD puppy...what to do here? Let time work things out?


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

Angela Renee said:


> This article goes over vaccine duration and possible side effcts of vaccines.
> http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/what-every-vet-should-know-about-vaccines/


The article does a good job, but to fully understand this topic it's worth watching the videos of Dr. Schultz discussing vaccines. He is a leading authority on the topic and discusses at length the history of the vaccines, the testing, the mis-information, etc..

It is a series of 4 parts... Takes about an hour or so to watch but is well worth the time. What I really liked was his synopsis at the end where he discusses what he does (and has been doing for years) with his own dogs and those of his family.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...about-all-those-puppy-and-kitty-vaccines.aspx

After years of wondering if I doing the right thing by rejecting my Vet's recommendations for shots and schedules, these videos made me feel better about my decisions... I've never second guessed myself since.


----------



## Angela Renee (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome Mark. Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I never did the Lyme even though its very prevalent in my area. I didn't like success rate which even if you get the series the dog can still contract lyme. 

I was giving the Lepto (all the swamp water, standing water, etc) in my geographic location but when I went back and researched the actual incidence of lepto, it was surprising low. Also they only say the shot is good for 6-8 months so if you are going to do it then they suggest doing it late spring or early summer so that the dog is covered during the most probable time. However, on the other hand, the strains of lepto covered (out of dozens) are only 3 or 4 so it still seems a gamble.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I thought this quite interesting and I am going to re-read it. 
Actually, this fellow seems to have a number of interesting articles.

I have not seen ANYTHING on the Merial study but I saw the summary of the Pfizer study for their lepto vaccine and I about shot coffee out of my nose. It was TERRIBLE and I have to find it because I only have a paper copy snagged from my vet. But this guy has some interesting viewpoints and is not anti-vaccine. I am not anti-vaccine but they are not without risk. It is all about balancing your risks.

http://www.2ndchance.info/onesize4all.htm#S12
http://www.2ndchance.info/leptospirosis.htm


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> .... and I about shot coffee out of my nose.


I bet you are a hoot to take to resturants and parties..... We should go out sometime.\\/


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL. I signed up for Old Dominion this Fall-in your neck of the woods (I think). Never been there. Understand they have good training aids and scenarios. I am actually pretty civilized at a dinner table as long as I don't get tipsy.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm usually on the fence with large seminars because they sometimes put alot of dogs into a venue and the amount of time spent on problems falls off dramatically because they are trying to push them through. You don't get to spend the time on problems that you would like because there are 9 more dogs behind you and they are running out of time. By the time you are getting there all your dog has to do is get to the greatest scent pool of dog odor and indicate. Why spend all that time searching when you can just follow the herd?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

does anyone routinely vaccinate for Canine Influenza?


----------

